# Imperial Streamline



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone else seen an "Imperial Streamline" before?

Where would this have been sold to be badged Imperial?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

No...but I have now & I like it


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 16, 2016)

Cool bike for sure. Looks like the one robertriley has.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 350769 Cool bike for sure. Looks like the one robertriley has.




I messaged him as soon as I found this. Different badge I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

Where da catfish at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2016)

Ed, Catfish, has one too.  I think his is either blue like mine or black.  It's a Westfield bike and all of our have different badges.  I have seen that very bike before but I can't remember where.  Mine had stainless steel rims on it.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2016)

It has the cool drop stand too.  It is a two piece stand and clips in the center.  This way it was more narrow and easier to ship


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 16, 2016)

Lets get our claws off of this one and give Kurt a chance to buy this one since Ebay screwed him on the last one.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Lets get our claws off of this one and give Kurt a chance to buy this one since Ebay screwed him on the last one.




I've been in conversation with Kurt this afternoon. 

If I sell this bike will go to him some way some how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you joe and chris, and yea Taylor and I have been talking this afternoon. Just gotta restate what Taylor said earlier to me  "what a small world"


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

kstarkusa said:


> Thank you joe and chris, and yea Taylor and I have been talking this afternoon. Just gotta restate what Taylor said earlier to me  "what a small world"




So close. 

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 16, 2016)

Haha for sure Taylor 


Kurt


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

kstarkusa said:


> Haha for sure Taylor
> 
> 
> Kurt




So close again.........Tyler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 16, 2016)

Ahh my bad bro Tyler, I have no idea why I kept saying Taylor I do apologies


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 16, 2016)

kstarkusa said:


> Ahh my bad bro Tyler, I have no idea why I kept saying Taylor I do apologies




It's all good. Even family member make the Taylor/Tyler mistake. It's all good! Haha




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 16, 2016)

I was wondering why your response were unique lol. Now I got it hahaha


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 16, 2016)

Karma is good Tyler.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2016)

Tyler and Kurt are some of the younglings here in the hobby and I'm glad that they are here to represent the hobby for the future generations.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Lets get our claws off of this one and give Kurt a chance to buy this one since Ebay screwed him on the last one.



Too funny Joe.  I called Tyler today and asked the same thing.


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Mine is Blue. But I have owned a red one and a black one as well. As with all Westfield bikes, they could come with and one of 1000 different badges. Pope bought out Imperial very early in the 1900s. And they used the name up till the 60s.


----------

